

Anyone Can Be a Pool Shark When This Projector Calls the Shots - itsybaev
http://gizmodo.com/5988092/anyone-can-be-a-pool-shark-when-this-projector-calls-the-shots

======
itsybaev
Reminds me the episode from Quantum Leap <http://bit.ly/15sofsv>

